# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Protein Pudding

## Kawigirl

8 Egg Whites 
1 packet fat free, sugar free pudding powder
skim milk (as per instructions on pudding packet)
2 scoops protein powder (Flavor of choice)

Follow instructions as you would for pudding

----------


## baseline_9

Get you Kawi

Ur having a good go in the recipie section today

----------


## baseline_9

And we want more pics

Not of food

Of you  :Wink:

----------


## Dukkit

I also do this same recipie...

Except I buy powdered egg whites and use them instead. 

Same difference though.

----------


## Kawigirl

> And we want more pics
> 
> Not of food
> 
> Of you


How about me....in pudding? lol

----------


## MACHINE5150

> How about me....in pudding? lol


yes... yes.. yessss.. i like!!!

----------


## Standby

Just made them. Turn out awesome! Thanks

----------


## zaggahamma

sounds delicious  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

> I also do this same recipie...
> 
> Except I buy powdered egg whites and use them instead. 
> 
> Same difference though.


 where can i get the powdered egg whites

----------


## songdog

Yes more pics  :Smilie:

----------


## Matt Rock

Thanks for sharing, I'll have to venture out tomorrow to collect the ingredients!

----------


## Bonaparte

Soooo...where are the erotic pudding pics?  :Frown:

----------


## LatissimusaurousRex

> Soooo...where are the erotic pudding pics?


Right here!

----------


## Kawigirl

How you men find pics like this is beyond me.....ugh!

----------


## SlimmerMe

I am going to try this Kawi.....sounds yummy!

----------

